# Soil Probe???



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

It's time to start doing the yearly soil testing. Where do y'all buy your soil probes? I want one with a long handle and a step to be able to push it in the ground with my foot. I've seen them in a catalog but don't remember which one. The one I've been using is flimsy and only about 2' long. Requires too much bending.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Gemplers and others offer probs. Most I saw doing a search were pricey. You can get a 1 1/4 wood bit (long) and 1 1/4" PVC pipe cut to link and a cordless drill. I tried a bulb planter 1 1/4" and it doesn't work well in hard ground.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw a while back where somebody took a 5-gallon bucket, with a length of pvc pipe thru a hole in the bottom, and like gradyjohn said using an auger, set the bucket down on the ground, push auger down then back up the soil spills out top of the pipe into the bucket.
I use a 3/4" piece of conduit, with a slot cut out almost 1/2 way around and the bottom end sharpened. To me, it works better than the fancy commercial one with the step I have. I'll try to get to get a pic later today.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

See post #16 in *Soil Sampling *back in March 2012.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

SORRY, I forgot the pic..will try tomorrow.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Reading the postings See post #16 in *Soil Sampling *back in March 2012. Reminded me of a neat trick. Fellow has a clean 5 gallon bucket and use the drill and old word bit thing and the Dirt SOIL







collects in the bucket.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Reading the postings See post #16 in *Soil Sampling *back in March 2012. Reminded me of a neat trick. Fellow has a clean 5 gallon bucket and use the drill and old word bit thing and the Dirt SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I almost slipped up & used the "D" word earlier.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Reminds me of a gal we know.Not the brightest in the world.Makes the comment what good is the farm it's just dirt you can't spend it.

Well they lived off of it for 40+ yrs and raised a family and now they have rental income for retirement.









Same gals sister said she could make a living going to casino if her husband would give her $200 a week to go.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like that power probe that mounts on your ATV/utility vehicle. Liked it until I seen the price, 9K is more than i want to spend on the 4 wheeler let alone a soil probe.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Just went to Home Depot and Lowes. They both have a 1" x 17" wood bit for $31.97 Plus a 1" PVS pipe and a cordless drill will give you a nead soil probe. I have a bit around here somewhere but I can't find it.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I got the fancy one I got @ a yard sale. The conduit I cut out with 'dramel tool'. To me it's lots easier to use on my land..the soil packs in too hard on the 'professional' probe. If the ground is a little hard, couple taps with a hammer is all it takes to drive the conduit in the ground, a tap on the side of the bucket & even wet soil pretty much all falls out.


----------



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

when we got ours i just went to the fertilizer pland and had them order one for us
I think it was around 60 for a very nice chrome plated one that they use.
I would check with them I think through the supply companies they use they have a cheap source


----------

